

Does anyone else have gmail auto-playing a hidden movie when they log in? - nfriedly

My wife's gmail account auto-plays a youtube movie about the new priority inbox every time she logs in. She has to click the link at the top to make it show her the movie before she can even pause it!<p>Is anybody else getting this?<p>My wife is using an up-to-date Google Chrome on a mac Book Pro.
======
spooneybarger
It is a known issue with Google Chrome that Google is addressing. See:
[http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9182918/Gmail_promo_f...](http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9182918/Gmail_promo_for_Priority_Inbox_creeps_out_Chrome_users_)

------
naelshawwa
I haven't seen it yet...interesting.

